# Ex not sharing child care arrangements during holidays



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My EX is refusing thus far to share how the kids will be cared for while they are visiting for the holidays (9 days). I've asked nicely, and I get rude responses and questioning why I would ask. When the kids visited for the summer, she lied about who was caring for them (it was her alcoholic-drug abusing cousin) against everyone's wishes(including the child counselors).However, I don't want to get in trouble with the courts. Of course, it doesn't specifically state this (sharing with the other spouse who will perform child-care) in the decree. Grrr..So what am I able to do? Some people are suggesting to tell her that if she can not communicate/ share with me how they will be cared for (and based on the history of using the alcoholic cousin) while she's at work that the kids don't go. What do you think?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a lawyer? I think based on her past you are within your rights to tell get that she needs to reveal the child care arrangements or they aren't going. How old are the kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Do you have a lawyer? I think based on her past you are within your rights to tell get that she needs to reveal the child care arrangements or they aren't going. How old are the kids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know family law that well but talk to your lawyer and what we do in the other divisions is file an emergency motion. Talk to the lawyer ASAP!


----------

